# What's your favourite aquascape 2015?



## LondonDragon (27 Dec 2015)

The title says all, post a photo of your favourite aquascape and why!! Can be from a UKAPS member or not.

Cheers
Paulo


----------



## Andy D (27 Dec 2015)

This is really tough! There are so many aquascapes to choose from. I will stick to UKAPS to narrow down the field.

My choice comes down to it being a brilliant aquascape (of course) with great attention to detail. 

The_Iceman






Journal - 60P - A Brief Crack of Light
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/index.php?threads/60P---A-Brief-Crack-of-Light.37869/


----------



## Andy D (30 Dec 2015)

Anyone else got a favourite?


----------



## parotet (30 Dec 2015)

Mine is this one:





I love some of the tanks in UKAPS but I have seen today my first giant Amano tank in Lisbon

Jordi


----------



## EvitaL (30 Dec 2015)

I think mine has to be Mr. Teapots Green Pekoe Pond from Ukaps  I read his journal about three times from start to finish.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9305 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## parotet (30 Dec 2015)

EvitaL said:


> I think mine has to be Mr. Teapots Green Pekoe Pond from Ukaps  I read his journal about three times from start to finish.
> 
> Lähetetty minun GT-I9305 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


Yup... Great one!

Jordi


----------



## tim (30 Dec 2015)

My favourite of the year http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/stus-120x45x45-tank-sponsored-by-tropica.36083/
Great to see stu worrall back in the top 100.


----------



## Konrad Michalski (30 Dec 2015)

My vote for Mr. Takayuki Fukada 2015's IAPLC winner


----------



## Derek113 (30 Dec 2015)

parotet said:


> Mine is this one:
> 
> View attachment 79648
> 
> ...



At first glance it looks photo shopped. I know its not but the guy in the photo gives a bad illusion.


----------



## flygja (31 Dec 2015)

I don't think I can choose... please don't make me choose!!


----------



## parotet (31 Dec 2015)

Derek113 said:


> At first glance it looks photo shopped. I know its not but the guy in the photo gives a bad illusion.


Yup, the room is completely dark... Good trick to make you see a brighter aquarium (which is actually low light planted tank) and sharp colors. The very white La Plata sand also helps in this illusion. No photoshop, just raw shots from my phone. I would say that the automatic shot adjustment did a good job and it really looks this way

Jordi


----------



## zozo (31 Dec 2015)

I can't deside, to many favorites for me..


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Jan 2016)

parotet said:


> Mine is this one:


It sure was my highlight of 2015! Has to be seen to take it all in! Lost myself there for hours!


----------



## Derek113 (3 Jan 2016)

This ones my favorite.


----------

